#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Waarom spreekt de koran in "WIJ" vorm?

## Don Dada

Beste Mensen,

Vele moslims hebben problemen met de drie-enige God (Vader, Zoon en de Heilige Geest).

Wanneer de bijbel over dit onderwerp heeft wordt er met "wij" vorm gewerkt. Maar wat ik echt niet begrijp is dat de koran dit ook doet.

Om maar een klein voorbeeld te geven:

"Het Boek dat *Wij* aan u hebben geopenbaard is vol van zegeningen, laat hen dus over zijn verzen nadenken en laat de verstandigen er lering uit trekken." ( Surah 38 : Ayah 29)

Kan iemand mij dit uitleggen? Koran is ons toch door Allah gegeven. Dat is 1 god. Maar waar wil deze wij ernaar verwijzen?

gr,
don dada

----------


## BlackBox

> Beste Mensen,
> 
> Vele moslims hebben problemen met de drie-enige God (Vader, Zoon en de Heilige Geest).
> 
> Wanneer de bijbel over dit onderwerp heeft wordt er met "wij" vorm gewerkt. Maar wat ik echt niet begrijp is dat de koran dit ook doet.
> 
> Om maar een klein voorbeeld te geven:
> 
> "Het Boek dat *Wij* aan u hebben geopenbaard is vol van zegeningen, laat hen dus over zijn verzen nadenken en laat de verstandigen er lering uit trekken." ( Surah 38 : Ayah 29)
> ...


In zijn boek _Fisal_ (I, p. 117. l. 21-p 118, 1.4) legt Ibn Hazm uit dat "Wij" gesproken wordt door de engelen die het woord van allah (subhanahu) openbaren en geeft Ibn Hazm uitleg door middel van het vergelijken van Genesis (Tora) en _Soera_ 41:9 :

Genesis 1
26 - God sprak: Laten Wij mensen maken als Ons evenbeeld (Ar. _soera_, Heb. _selem_), Ons gelijkende (Ar. _shibh_, Heb. _demut_) ; opdat zij heersen over de vissen der zee, het gevogelte des hemels, het vee, al het wild gedierte en alle dieren die op de aarde kruipen.
27 - Zo schiep God den mens als Zijn evenbeeld (Ar. _soera_, Heb. _selem_); als beeld (Ar. _soera_, Heb. _selem_); van God schiep hij hem; man en vrouw schiep hij hen.

Aangezien het pre-klassieke Arabische _shibh_ dezelfde strekking heeft als _mithl_ in de koran (41:9 "...naast Hem stellen gelijke wezens (=_ka-mithlihi_)..."), moet "Wij" niet _figuratief_ maar _letterlijk_ genterpreteerd moet worden. Mede doordat geen mens in staat is in leven te blijven na het zien van allah (subhanahu), is de logische uitleg van "Wij" dat dit de engelen zijn. In _soera_ 66:12 verkondigen engelen de naderende geboorte van Jezus aan Maria en dragen iets van hun _Ruh_ over aan Maria.

_N.B._
_Soera_ in Genesis 1:26-27 is hetzelfde Arabische woord als _soera_ in de koran.

----------


## Don Dada

Beste,

Wij zijn geschapen naar Gods beeld. Dit wil niet zeggen dat wij netals God zijn. Naar zijn evenbeeld geschapen zijn betekent: Dat wij netals God over de wereld mogen heersen. Dit is ons evenbeeld met God. Voor de rest lijken wij niet op God. Hij is de almachtige. Wij niet. Hij is zonder zonde. Wij niet (en ook Mohammed niet en alle andere profeten). 

En wij zeker niet geschapen naar het evenbeeld van de engelen. Hoe belangrijk ze ook zijn.

God heeft ons naar zijn evenbeeld gemaakt. Hij de drie-enige God. Vader, Zoon en de Heilige geest. 

Als allah in de koran "wij" gebruikt dan is dat een directe kopie van de thora. Waartoe Mo (=Mohammed) wel toegang tot had via zijn joodse vrouw.

God is God, engelen zijn engelen. En wij zijn naar het evenbeeld van God geschapen. En dus niet van een mix van God en engelen.

----------


## BlackBox

> Wij zijn geschapen naar Gods beeld. Dit wil niet zeggen dat wij netals God zijn. Naar zijn evenbeeld geschapen zijn betekent: Dat wij netals God over de wereld mogen heersen. Dit is ons evenbeeld met God. Voor de rest lijken wij niet op God.


Het evenbeeld is 'kennende het goed en het kwaad'. Of: van het verschil tussen goed en kwaad bewust zijn in tegenstelling tot dieren. 
Over fysieke gelijkenis heb ik het niet, dat maak jij ervan door mijn woorden te verdraaien.
Als jij 'kennende het goed en het kwaad' uitlegt als 'Dat wij netals God over de wereld mogen heersen', is dat jouw mening maar niet de mijne.

Op de rest van je doorzichtige poging tot polemiseren ga ik niet in omdat ik dat beschouw als tijdverspiling.

----------


## Don Dada

Blackbox,

Engelen hebben mensen niet gemaakt. Dat heeft God gedaan. Dan kunnen engelen ook niet zeggen: Laten wij een mens maken.

Toen God ons maakte (eerst Adam, en daarna Eva) hadden wij geen bewustzijn van "goed en kwaad". Dat gebeurde pas na de eerste zonde. Namelijk toen Eva en daarna Adam van het verboden vrucht had gegeten. Dat verboden vrucht was van het boom der kennis van goed en kwaad. En toen pas hadden wij de kennis van goed en kwaad. Zo zijn wij dus niet geschapen. Vandaar dat de straf daarop was dat Adam en Eva de paradijs moesten verlaten. Zodat zij niet konden eten van de boom van eeuwige leven.

In de bijbel wordt onder "ons" echter geen engelen bedoeld, maar juist de Vader, Zoon, en de Heilige Geest.

Mo heeft dit letterlijk overgeschreven van de Thora. Koran is een slechte kopie van Thora en Indjiel. Want Mo heeft heleboel dingen weggelaten en heel veel dingen toegevoegd. Bovendien heeft Mo zichzelf zo belangrijk gemaakt dat jullie niet eens allah kunnen loven zonder de naam van Mo te gebruiken. Allah is de enige God en Mo is zijn profeet. Wat de heck heeft Mo ermee te maken dat allah de enige God is. Dat allah de enige God is kan je ook zeggen zonder Mo zijn naam te gebruiken. Maar nee, Mo was opzoek naar zijn eigen eer. Daarom is de gebed zonder zijn naam geen gebed.

Denk over deze dingen na bro!!!!

gr,
dada

----------


## BlackBox

Herhaling van zetten. Klaar.

----------


## Don Dada

wat bedoel je???

----------


## BlackBox

:zwaai:

----------


## Don Dada

Wordt te heet onder je voeten?

----------


## simpelman

> Beste Mensen,
> 
> Vele moslims hebben problemen met de drie-enige God (Vader, Zoon en de Heilige Geest).
> 
> Wanneer de bijbel over dit onderwerp heeft wordt er met "wij" vorm gewerkt. Maar wat ik echt niet begrijp is dat de koran dit ook doet.
> 
> Om maar een klein voorbeeld te geven:
> 
> "Het Boek dat *Wij* aan u hebben geopenbaard is vol van zegeningen, laat hen dus over zijn verzen nadenken en laat de verstandigen er lering uit trekken." ( Surah 38 : Ayah 29)
> ...


ja dat klopt,allah spreekt zich zelf met wij
omdat in het arabisch als iemand kennis heeft dan spreek je hem ook met antom betekent wij.het heeft niks te maken met meerfout of meer goden. en allah weet het beste

----------


## waarheidddd

Zoek op youtube: 
*Story from Quran: The True Story of Adam and Eve Part1*veel van je vragen zullen beantwoordt worden...

----------


## J.Emh

> *Pluralis majestatis* (Latijn: letterlijk meervoud van verhevenheid; ook: majesteitsmeervoud of koninklijk meervoud) is het gebruik van het meervoud terwijl men naar zichzelf verwijst, dus in plaats van "ik", om de eigen belangrijkheid te benadrukken.


Pluralis maiestatis - Wikipedia

----------

